# Virginia vs. North Carolina deer chasing laws



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have to agree i have dog hunting, last season i was hunting on game land in NC and was in a perfect spot and of course 20 dogs come barking and sniffing, i just hate dog hunters. worse then ever when i here 20 shots go off in a row. you'd have to be a very good shot to get lethal.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Don't they allow elevated platforms in the back of trucks and shoot rifles from the roadside? That is when the reflection from the chrome on their truck doesn't blind them. Got to love all the different flavors dog chasing road warrior slobs come in. :darkbeer:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moon, I love  that shirt. If you tell me where I can get one, I'll wear it with pride!


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Don't know*

Shouldn't be too difficult to have them made up.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I as a bowhunter ONLY really have NO use for them deer chasers..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My section of NC changed to 2 bucks 4 does this year. I was talking to my neighbor deer chaser and he told I must be wrong because he killed 6 bucks this year and nobody told him it was wrong.

I could bring myself to understand running dogs on the last day of the season but that is it. We do need more Game Wardens checking people. It's not hard to know where people are running dogs and they need to be kept in check if nothing else.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> My section of NC changed to 2 bucks 4 does this year. I was talking to my neighbor deer chaser and he told I must be wrong because he killed 6 bucks this year and nobody told him it was wrong.
> 
> I could bring myself to understand running dogs on the last day of the season but that is it. We do need more Game Wardens checking people. It's not hard to know where people are running dogs and they need to be kept in check if nothing else.


If you could only prove that he said it. I would turn his butt in in a heart beat.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Tell me about it. I don't wish ill will on anybody but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to watch him squirm a little. People like that are ruining our sport.


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI (Feb 19, 2008)

To alot of "hunters"the sporting part of it is looong gone.It has become a game of bragging rights


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

SHAVETHEYETI said:


> To alot of "hunters"the sporting part of it is looong gone.It has become a game of bragging rights


You have that right. For real hunters it's how you got the deer that counts, to the dog chasers it's simply possession of the deer that counts. I bet they go fishing with a stick of dynamite too.


----------

